# Chevron Pro-Gard Injector Cleaner $14.99/6 Pack at Costco



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Picked up a six-pack carton of Chevron Pro-Gard fuel injector cleaner at Costco today:

http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/fife_expo_201001/?pg=145#pg145

I had been buying this individually at local auto parts store, but this is a decent price at $2.50 a bottle.

Edit - Mods, please move to general automotive; wrong forum sorry!


----------



## aioros (Feb 7, 2009)

wingspan said:


> Picked up a six-pack carton of Chevron Pro-Gard fuel injector cleaner at Costco today:
> 
> http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/fife_expo_201001/?pg=145#pg145
> 
> ...


I've been buying it also, sometimes Costco has a $5 discount coupon.


----------

